# Tips For Staying Awake While Driving???



## OPC'n (Mar 13, 2010)

I always fall asleep while driving but today was the worse! I nearly plowed into a semi truck and a Greyhound bus and about five cars on the way home from work today. Something I've never done is to fall asleep while driving into my garage which I did and plowed into a wingback chair I have sitting up against the wall which was rammed into my garage wall! SUV and chair are ok . Now when it's my turn to die I don't mind dying but I'd rather not take others out with me when I go. So I'm wondering if you guys have any tips for staying wake while driving. I've tried eating, listening to heavy metal music and screaming out the tunes, my windows rolled down, and even dancing in my seat. Today none of that worked. I am scheduled to have a sleep study done on Monday so hopefully that shows something....but in the meantime......thanks in advance!


----------



## Andres (Mar 13, 2010)

you need more sleep! Your body is trying to tell you something and I suggest you listen!


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

First advice is to see a doctor, but it appears you are already heading that direction. 

C affine can help, eating may be counterproductive.

Are you sure that falling asleep is what is happening?


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarah, it is good that you are getting it checked out. It's not normal to fall asleep during commute. It sounds like classic sleep deprivation--could be apnea or some other easy to identify cause.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 13, 2010)

Didn't know this was a problem for you. Yes, the sleep study is a good idea. You don't have that long a drive, do you? Take care and be careful.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> First advice is to see a doctor, but it appears you are already heading that direction.
> 
> C affine can help, eating may be counterproductive.
> 
> Are you sure that falling asleep is what is happening?



I'm pretty sure I'm falling asleep and not blacking out. I know that one of my medicine's side effect is to suddenly fall asleep without notice. It's an important medicine and would hate to have to stop taking it but might have to if it interferes with other ppl's lives. However, I don't do that any other time so it most likely isn't my medicine. Who knows! I do try to get plenty of sleep but not sure I'm getting good sleep so I'm going for that sleep study.


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 13, 2010)

"When I die, I want to go peacefully like my Grandfather did, in his sleep -- not screaming, like the passengers in his car."
— Jack Handey

In all seriousness though, does it matter whether you are well-rested? Is this problem causes by lack of sleep/working too hard, or do you simply fall asleep when you are driving? Have you tried drinking lots of water before driving? It's difficult to go to sleep when you are focused on not peeing your pants!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 13, 2010)

Caffeine and/or cold air in the face can help. Also, did you know you can't fall asleep with one foot off the floor. Haha. Try it. Lift your left foot off the floorboard just enough so it is suspended. 

Better yet. I'll come up there and drive you around.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarah, does it only happen when you are coming home from work after the nightshift? If not, are there any other patterns to how it happens.
The windows opened wide and the full bladder worked for me when I would have to go to school after nightshift. But oh my, I could have won a medal for the sprint from car to house!


----------



## Reepicheep (Mar 13, 2010)

Chug some Red Bull/Rock Star/ and or 5-Hour Energy stuff


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 13, 2010)

Heavy metal makes me sleepy. Try blasting Beethoven's 5th. 

Edit: Or better yet, _The Rite of Spring_ by Stravinsky. You won't fall asleep to that!


----------



## Jack K (Mar 13, 2010)

NOT caffeine. It may help short term, but your real problem likely is you aren't getting enough sleep at night, and caffeine will only make that much worse. It stays in your system for hours, will keep you up, and will only result in you being even more tired the following day. Check with a doctor, but I'd suggest you consider quitting caffeine altogether. It's a pretty powerful drug that messes with natural sleep rhythms.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 13, 2010)

Keep the cabin temperature chilly and munch a few chocolate covered espresso beans.


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 13, 2010)

Some advice that I've come across since I work for a freight company that employes drivers to drive freight up and down the country is 

- You should only have 1 dose of caffiene, e.g. red bull, coffee. The second hit wont be as effective as the first and will probably make you worse in the long run.

- definetly keep your windows down, fresh air keeps us alert and awake.

- Listen to fast paced music, not slow music. So maybe techno music or fast paced rock music or something, but something upbeat not indie slow alternative rock stuff. 

- Apparently sleeping for 15-30 minutes when you can is really effective. Sleeping any longer than that is counter productive unless your going for the full 8 hours sleep.

- The UK highway code booklet suggests stopping your car and going for a short walk when your too tired and of course rolling down your windows.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 13, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Sarah, does it only happen when you are coming home from work after the nightshift? If not, are there any other patterns to how it happens.
> The windows opened wide and the full bladder worked for me ...!


 
Yeah I think maybe she tried that trick... which was why she was dancing around in her car...


----------



## Curt (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarah, One thing that you need for certain, is prayer. I'm offering some up for you.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for the tips. I have tried drinking and eating but I guess not just plain ice chips. The problem I have is that I fall asleep while grabbing for the food or drink. I wake up when my head nods and I'm already over on another lane or almost in the ditch and find my hand laying on the food (usually peanuts). I do have difficulty driving to work too but not as bad and coming home from work. I also can fall asleep sitting at the computer without notice but not often or if I sit down at work when there is nothing to do which isn't often LOL! Thanks for the prayers too!


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, this definitely sounds medical rather than just ordinary sleepiness. Prayers lifted up.


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarah, it kind of sounds like you might have some sort of narcolepsy. Especially since you seem to be falling asleep in the middle of doing something. DEFINITELY see a doctor.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 13, 2010)

[seriously!]

In the meantime, take up walking long distances, like to work. Or ride the bus. Or get a friend to take you to work.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 13, 2010)

Wayne said:


> [seriously!]
> 
> In the meantime, take up walking long distances, like to work. Or ride the bus. Or get a friend to take you to work.


 
I could walk to work but I live about 30min away and there are no buses that run through here and I have no friends LOL! I think I'll try the really full bladder thing haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarah, my only analogue to your situation ws falling asleep in stop-an-go traffic on the freeway a few years ago. It scared me into a sleep study and a CPAP for my previously undiagnosed apnea. Nurse, go see a doc!


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

One other thought if it is only in the car - - have the exhaust system checked for a leak. Could be too much CO in your lungs.


----------



## Idelette (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarah, I've fallen asleep at the wheel several times....especially when I had to work odd hours. I bet anything that it has to deal with your work schedule. Your body naturally wants to sleep during the evening and be awake during the day...is there any way to change your work schedule? I know that isn't an easy thing to do....but I'm sure it's related to that! Praying for you!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 14, 2010)

Sarah, what you are describing sounds like a period that I went through while working a graveyard shift. I wasn't getting enough sleep over a long period of time. It was that simple. It is almost impossible for me to sleep during the day time - unless I am in a major sleep deficit. I would fall asleep while chewing food during the drive home form work. Once I switched back to day shift and got back into a regular sleeps schedule it stopped. 

Most Americans do not even know what it feels like to get adequate rest. Our lit up night times, high sugar / caffeine diets, ridiculous job demands, and media addictions keep us up way too long after the sun goes down. There are even studies that show that our requirements for sleep adequacy change as the length of real light (sun light) changes throughout the seasons of the year.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 14, 2010)

I've worked the graveyard shift since 1990 and this has just started happening for about 3 months now. It could be that I'm getting old and am not tolerating the night shift like I use to . Yvonne, I can't change shifts. I have one income coming into this household so I have to make the most that I can. In fact, I'm probably going to have to pick up some part time work. I did listen to R.C. on the way home talking about how brilliant Aquinas was and that kept me awake until he was done talking and another guy started talking. So maybe R.C. is my remedy! I'm thinking about getting license plates which states I HRT RC just bc of that LOL! I go for my sleep study tomorrow morning.. wish me luck on them finding something wrong with me which can be fixed!


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 14, 2010)

OPC'n said:


> I've worked the graveyard shift since 1990 and this has just started happening for about 3 months now. It could be that I'm getting old and am not tolerating the night shift like I use to . Yvonne, I can't change shifts. I have one income coming into this household so I have to make the most that I can. In fact, I'm probably going to have to pick up some part time work. I did listen to R.C. on the way home talking about how brilliant Aquinas was and that kept me awake until he was done talking and another guy started talking. So maybe R.C. is my remedy! I'm thinking about getting license plates which states I HRT RC just bc of that LOL! I go for my sleep study tomorrow morning.. wish me luck on them finding something wrong with me which can be fixed!



This may be obvious to ask a night-shifter, but do you have blackout curtains in your bedroom?


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 14, 2010)

One thing I will say is don't eat a lot. A full stomach won't keep you awake in fact it will put you to sleep quicker. After eating a lot our energy levels drop for a while which is why you feel sluggish after a meal usually.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone once told me that chewing apples or celery would keep you awake while driving. It's often worked for me.... maybe because they're both quite hard work to chew? 
In extreme cases I used to rely on caffeine pills, until I started finding them still effective long after my bedtime.
It does sound as if there's more going on here.
If you're obliged to drive a lot, you should follow the advice above and get checked out!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 14, 2010)

Theoretical said:


> This may be obvious to ask a night-shifter, but do you have blackout curtains in your bedroom?


 
no I don't but I do have a loud fan to keep noise from waking me up.


----------



## TimV (Mar 14, 2010)

Eat M&Ms, Sarah. Eat them. Buy a bag today.


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 14, 2010)

M and M's will only give a quick sugar rush soon later resulting in her energy levels plummeting just like all sugary foods/drinks do, so a short term booster (and i mean probably a few minutes if even that) will result in the rest of the journey being even more tiring.


----------



## TimV (Mar 14, 2010)

MMMMmmmm.....listen to me, Sarah....


----------



## TexanRose (Mar 17, 2010)

I would highly recommend the blackout curtains if you're having to sleep during the day. They're even helpful at night, in my opinion, since many of us have streetlights, neighbor's porch lights, etc. shining in our windows. 

Some of the best sleep I have ever had was in a basement bedroom with no windows. 

How did the sleep study go?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 17, 2010)

OPC'n,

I fire up a bowl of Black Cavendish. I drive for an hour and a half to two hours one way each weekend. I have caught myself dozing. Caffeine doesn't seem to help me as much as a firing up of the old Pipe tobacco. I am willing to bet your meds could be the problem and see what the Drs. say. Praying for you.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 17, 2010)

LeeJUk said:


> M and M's will only give a quick sugar rush soon later resulting in her energy levels plummeting just like all sugary foods/drinks do, so a short term booster (and i mean probably a few minutes if even that) will result in the rest of the journey being even more tiring.


 
She'll just have to keep eating them!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I slept like a baby! I woke up after sleeping 3 hours ready to get up. Never had that great of a sleep in my entire life! Go figure! Anyway, I guess there are some things (can't remember what she called them) that interrupt my REM cycle but she didn't think they were a big deal. OH!!!! And I snore! Of course it's a gentle soft sounding snore...very lady like . Actually, I'm sure that it's bc of my cold which she thought was the case . Anywho, I do believe I'm not sleeping well bc I don't have anything over my windows to keep out the light and I do believe someone needs to buy me a sleep number bed.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 17, 2010)

OPC'n said:


> I do believe someone needs to buy me a sleep number bed.



Don't buy the iPad and put that toward a sleep number bed...there!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## JennyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Ivan beat me to it....to give your sleep patterns all the help they can get, forget the ipad!


----------

